# Composers born in the 1960s and 1970s.



## Renhult (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi,
Can you recommend any composer who was born in the 1960s and 1970s? 
I'm interested in finding someone who's roughly my age.


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

Unsuk Chin (b. 1961) is my favorite composer born in that time period. Check out her Violin Concerto. The Cello Concerto is even better but not yet available on a a commercial recording. Chin made a splash with her piece, Akrostichon-Wortspiel, but she has many other outstanding works to her credit. Her Six Etudes for piano are also recommended along with her Fantaisie mécanique.

Three other composers from that period who I recommend are Marc-André Dalbavie (1961), Marc Andre (1964), and Thomas Adès (1971). These composers are all very different from one another. Andre's music is the least accessible, but in many ways the most interesting, continuing the thread of sonic exploration initiated by the likes of Nono, Lachenmann and Stockhausen. Chin studied with Ligeti and it sounds it. Dalbavie is very much in the French tradition, part of the spectralist school, and Adès is possibly the most interesting British composer since Britten (I never really got the acclaim for Birtwistle).

By the way, just outside your cut-off is Erkki-Sven Tüür (1959), an Estonian composer. He was formerly in a punk rock band. Check out his series, Architectonics. It's an early work and I think it's possibly his best.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Thomas Adès
Born in 71
English
Listen to Asyla, Powder Her Face, and Totenanz


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Roxanna Panufnik
Listen to Beastly Tales, Westminster Mass


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

We've done this before, several times, quite recently, too, so we shouldn't reward you for failing to do your research. But here, again.

Emmanuelle Gibello
Diana Simpson Salazar
Simon Steen-Andersen
Michael Boyd
Francisco Meirino
Francisco Lopez
Natasha Barrett
Andrea Neumann


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Contemporary Composers: Recommendations? Thread*

Check out the "Contemporary Composers: Recommendations?" Thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/29475-contemporary-composers-recommendations.html#post569343

I has many excellent suggestions.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome to TC. Check out this "New Generations" thread. It's full of links to works on YouTube by composers born in the 70s and 80s.

http://www.talkclassical.com/31712-new-generations.html


----------



## Renhult (Apr 27, 2014)

A big thank you! Really looking forward to listen to them.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

... a few more ...

Olga Neuwirth (1968)
Matthias Pintscher (1971)


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

I've listened several times to Neuwirth's Lost Highway (on a CD recording), but I couldn't find my way into it. Perhaps she has other pieces that will strike a chord with me. I know that Boulez has conducted her work, so that's saying something.


----------



## Renhult (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the answers! I'm really looking forward to explore the works of these composers.
By the way, I wasn't looking for getting rewarded for not finding the threads with the same subject as mine. I searched among the threads but couldn't find any that answered my question.
Typical that there's always has to be someone at every forum that must pick on others


----------

